# How to restore deleted pictures after iPhone 5c factory rese



## malcolmop (Aug 3, 2016)

Reset my iPhone 5c and lost all of my pictures from it. Yes, I know I did a wrong thing for not creating iCloud backup. Is there some hope that can bring back those pictures? I only need pictures and can afford to loose music, videos etc.


Need urgent suggestions


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Nope, if you didn't use iCloud or another place to sync/copy the photos too then they are gone, forever.


----------



## Hamphoeby (Jun 23, 2015)

Most likely you can't recover them, because the data might have been overwritten during the restoring. you can try some 3rd party software like EaseUS MobiSaver to recover.


----------



## donaldkepler (Apr 21, 2014)

malcolmop said:


> Reset my iPhone 5c and lost all of my pictures from it. Yes, I know I did a wrong thing for not creating iCloud backup. Is there some hope that can bring back those pictures? I only need pictures and can afford to loose music, videos etc.
> 
> Need urgent suggestions


Might be helpful for resolving your problem

http://www.stellarinfo.com/support/kb/index.php/article/iphone-factory-reset-file-recovery

http://www.bestiphonedatarecovery.com/recover-iphone-after-restoring-factory-settings.html

Please, be very careful of your backups.


----------

